# Pattern Source I noticed for the first time today



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/patterns.cfm?ilink=previewpg


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow...what a treasure trove. Will have to devote a few free(?) hours to review them .... Thanx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Easter Bunni said:


> Wow...what a treasure trove. Will have to devote a few free(?) hours to review them .... Thanx


I think you coud spend days!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Months!  

Thank you for the link!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the link, so much to look at :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have been looking for a vest pattern - I am sure I will be able to find something out of the 176 posted that I like.


----------



## georgie133 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I will spend a few happy hours looking
Georgina


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great source for patterns. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, I could spend days looking at these.


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Thanks so much...this is new to me too!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, la, la! Thanks!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Great site 
Thank you for sharing!
Elle


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the great link. I hadn't seen this one. There goes my afternoon!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

I also saved it. Thanks!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/patterns.cfm?ilink=previewpg


Great resource! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks knitophile for posting this GREAT sight. I am restricted to my bed today with bad pain and checked it out while waiting for pain meds to kick in and three hours later had to stop viewing all the lovely patterns as I can not keep eyes open much longer. I did not even put a dint into getting through many of these hundreds of patterns. Well worth everyone saving and exploring when one wants to look.. Thanks for giving me some where to spend time when I can not do much more....Happy Crafting..Davena


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll be here for at least a week...luv it, luv it, luv it...many thx for sharing.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for this interesting link....looking forward to investigating this one tomorrow!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW ! What a find. Thank you very much.


----------



## moofin (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! This is wonderful. I have printed some out and downloaded several. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

okay I have to be certain not to look at sites like this when grandkids around


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! what a lot of patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for that - look forward to looking at this one


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Margeeh348 said:


> Great source for patterns. Thanks for sharing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

I love free patterns...thanks for sharing this link <3


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

I love free patterns...thanks for sharing this link :thumbup:


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks for this super link


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

